

Syzygryd Salon at GAFFTA in San Francisco Tonight - cubes
http://www.syzygryd.com/2010/syzygryd-salon-at-gaffta-on-fri-may-14th/

======
cubes
Come play with some of the technology I've been working on for my Burning Man
project this year. We'll have some giant touch screens to play with, as well
as many of the artists and engineers who are working on the project.

